# Favorite Golden Age soundtrack



## TudorMihai

Here we can discuss about our favorite soundtracks from Hollywood's Golden Age (1930's-1960's). For me, my favorite is Korngold's music for The Adventures of Robin Hood.

Edit: By mistake I created two topics. I have a request for an Administrator to delete this topic.


----------

